# Talk about getting some head



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Malmsteen stage in Toronto last night. I count 28 heads and two turned on. The king of excess

View attachment 2866


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Malmsteen stage in Toronto last night. I count 28 heads and two turned on. The king of excess


Nothing like having a few spares...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

How was the show?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB_Terry said:


> How was the show?


I never went, got that pick off someone who went. Never got a review though


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Reminds me of this...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

hardasmum said:


> Reminds me of this...


and tucked away out of sight, the real source of the thunder!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe his target market is impressed by the wall of Marshalls. I guess I was when I was 13 or 14.

He definitely has chops, but the music is pretty boring to me.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

loudtubeamps said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of this...
> ...


I've heard that Joe Perry's rig is actually a tweed Fender hidden backstage.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

am i the only one who sees a floating guitar


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> am i the only one who sees a floating guitar


It's on a MIC stand.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

For a Guy that has been told for 25 years or so how good he is...
He sounds relatively humble and grateful for his success. 

[video=youtube;bDhNu0x6QgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDhNu0x6QgY[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *mike_oxbig*
> _am i the only one who sees a floating guitar_





djmarcelca said:


> It's on a MIC stand.


What did you go and tell him that for? We should have all told him no and waited for Mike's response.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

old amps. Don't forget to factor in reliability.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

djmarcelca said:


> For a Guy that has been told for 25 years or so how good he is...
> He sounds relatively humble and grateful for his success.
> 
> [video=youtube;bDhNu0x6QgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDhNu0x6QgY[/video]


Not sure about that, he does bill himself as "The World's Greatest Guitarist"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> What did you go and tell him that for? We should have all told him no and waited for Mike's response.


Would have been fun.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i wonder how MANY cabs even have speakers...i like the angled cab on the right...two straight cabs under it...truly is trying to bring the birds down...or *actually* shake the rafters


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> For a Guy that has been told for 25 years or so how good he is...
> He sounds relatively humble and grateful for his success.


If Yngwie had died after his first couple albums like Randy Rhoads did, he'd be considered a god. 

Every guitarist should see him in concert once, he's pretty incredible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

50 yrs into the future

A guitarist dies and is quite please to find that he ends up standing before the pearly gates of Guitar Heaven. 
St. Peter shows him in, and gives him a guided tour. "This is Stevie Ray's room here..." says Peter, and the 
guitarist is saying "Wow! Stevie Ray!" "And this is Jimi's room..." and the guitarist is totally over the moon. 
Finally Peter shows the guitarist to his own room. Before Peter leaves, he says to him, "I have to ask. 
Is Yngwie here?" Peter shakes his head sadly and says "I'm afraid he went... the "other" way..." The 
guitarist is disappointed but goes to his room and tries to get some sleep. He is woken up in the middle 
of the night by someone playing a really fast harmonic minor lick - and it sounds just like Yngwie. He 
presses his ear to the wall, and listens more closely. Someone in the next room is playing really fast 
neo-classical shreds through what sounds very much like a vintage Strat. The guitarist is confused 
as it sounds so much like Yngwie. The next day he tells Peter that he is almost certain that Yngwie's 
in the next room. Peter pulls him to one side, and whispers into his ear, 
"Shhh.... don't tell anyone. That's God. He thinks he's Yngwie Malmsteen"


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not sure about that, he does bill himself as "The World's Greatest Guitarist"


Is that boasting... or simple confidence?

For the Record..
I'm dazzled by his playing ability I'd love to know the fretboard like he does and be able to light it up like he does.
However.....
He has a tendency to grossly overplay:
[video=youtube;3hSMqjrVKcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hSMqjrVKcM[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

djmarcelca said:


> Is that boasting... or simple confidence?
> 
> For the Record..
> I'm dazzled by his playing ability I'd love to know the fretboard like he does and be able to light it up like he does.
> ...


In not sure. He is certainly worth going to see though. A fun act to see live and he can play


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;HZxPsP-xuIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZxPsP-xuIc[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> [video=youtube;HZxPsP-xuIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZxPsP-xuIc[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Is that boasting... or simple confidence?


Unless it's Chet Atkins, it's boasting.

Of course, Chet would never, ever have made such a statement, even in jest.


----------

